# How many RCS for a 10g?



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a 10g planted tank with 2 puffers, 1 otto, 2 amono shrimp. and 1 ghost shrimp. There was a lot of brown algea growth before i got the amanos, but they are doing a pretty good job. How many Red cherry shrimp should i add to my tank? If i add too many, will they run out of algea to eat?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They won't run out of algae...they'll become a snack for the puffers. They're easier to eat than snails.


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

hmm.. i was hoping the puffers would leave them alone.. the 2 amonos are doing ok.. but i did have 2 ghost shrimp before and i found one of them with its head missing... still.. is there a rcs/gallon ratio i should follow?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You'll be able to hold at least 100 shrimp in a 10 gallon tank. I had about that much or more when I started out with cherries in a 10 gallon.

-John N.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

100+ is more than reasonable. The issue that I foresee is the puffers making snacks of them...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The puffers will eat the RCS and amanos are like the godzilla or shrimp when compared to RCS....I would say 100min.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Classic predator/prey relationship case study for an Ecology class in the making here.

Can the RCS and their Malthusian breeding tendencies keep up w/ 2 puffers or will the 10g biome crash?

RCS are not as fast as Amanos. Puffers will treat them like popcorn.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

It will not keep up.


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

I added 20 last night and this morning.. it seems like there are only about 10 in there... and one of the puffers had a buldged belly before i fed him this morning..but maybe it's just hard to see the smaller ones. Only one of the puffers bother the shrimp.. and so far.. everytime he comes near, the shrimp jolt around and the puffer swims away.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon with Cherry Shrimp and 1 Dwarf Puffer Female. I keep her well fed and she seems to leave the shrimp alone. Heck one of them is bigger then she is. and her mouth is small.

Also i have 75% of the bottom covered with moss and a monster java fern in there.


----------

